

How I Created an iPad Archive of the Entire Run of Spy Magazine in Two Hours - mikecane
http://andrewhearst.com/blog/2012/03/spy_magazine_ipad_archive

======
easp
He must be old, like me.

I loved Spy Magazine it was one of very few things I read for pleasure in
college. Even so, I think it was instrumental for me in forming a critical
view of media the included cultural, economic and political perspectives.

